# 72 spoke cross laced on an Impala



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys I was thinking of getting some 72 cross lace spokes on my impala and was not sure what you think I should do? 100 spokes with gold nipples and hub with two bar knock off or 72 spokes with gold nipples and hub with two bar knock off?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17932465
> *Hey guys I was thinking of getting some 72 cross lace spokes on my impala and was not sure what you think I should do? 100 spokes with gold nipples and hub with two bar knock off or 72 spokes with gold nipples and hub with two bar knock off?
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go 72-spoke cross lace... it gives it more of an oldschool look... here's a set I did for freddylokz on his 65


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

My boy Sean-Purplehaze on here threw some 72 cross lace on his 64SS and it looks SICK!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Jul 1 2010, 06:42 AM~17933848
> *My boy Sean-Purplehaze on here threw some 72 cross lace on his 64SS and it looks SICK!
> *


What up Matt

Here's my 64 with cross laces. I got some 60 spoke cross laces on the way for my 63 behind it :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 1 2010, 10:04 AM~17935031
> *What up Matt
> 
> Here's my 64 with cross laces. I got some 60 spoke cross laces on the way for my 63 behind it  :cheesy:
> ...


damn that 64 is clean and i didnt know they came out with a 60 spoke cross lace :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 30 2010, 11:24 PM~17932465
> *Hey guys I was thinking of getting some 72 cross lace spokes on my impala and was not sure what you think I should do? 100 spokes with gold nipples and hub with two bar knock off or 72 spokes with gold nipples and hub with two bar knock off?
> 
> 
> ...


the 72's in the pic would look good


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

72 spoke real deal x~lace all the way!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 1 2010, 10:12 AM~17935096
> *damn that 64 is clean and i didnt know they came out with a 60 spoke cross lace :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.. Yup only through Zenith! :cheesy:


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

What up brotha?! The '63 is gonna be bangin' on the 60's!!!


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

heres mine i just got em


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I got some gold straight laced on my burb but gonna get some X-laced for a fleet


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jul 2 2010, 03:35 PM~17947721
> *heres mine i just got em
> 
> 
> ...


Compliments of Envious Touch :biggrin: 

Hey vicdeisel, you get your chevy chips yet? let me know


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jul 2 2010, 03:35 PM~17947721
> *heres mine i just got em
> 
> 
> ...


That mofo looks bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

not yet


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

fuck naw homie... no china xlaces.. they are too fuckd lookin

now Z's, or D's, those xlaces aer cLEAN


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, lets take a vote on this can you please help a homie out. Should I go to the corss laced look on my 64 Impala or the 100 spoke look? Keep in mind the frame is painted and full chrome undercarriage and a BlackMagic Hydraulic set up. Heres some pics of the rims get back yo me please.




































[/quote]


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jul 15 2010, 05:29 PM~18056825
> *Ok, lets take a vote on this can you please help a homie out. Should I go to the corss laced look on my 64 Impala or the 100 spoke look? Keep in mind the frame is painted and full chrome undercarriage and a BlackMagic Hydraulic set up. Heres some pics of the rims get back yo me please.
> 
> 
> ...


I got this set on special :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551712


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

For some more X-laced wires: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5782&hl=X-laced


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Anybody else have an opinion? The more the marryier


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

X or some form of 72


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

got to say the cross lace wheels are the way to go .
i have some chrome 14'z real stamped one i may be selling hit me up.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jul 2 2010, 04:35 PM~17947721
> *heres mine i just got em
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!! :0


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I would like to thank everone for there opinion I went ahead and ordered my 13x7 72 spoke cross lace with gold nipples, and hub with the 2 bar ko's thank you all very much will post pic's when I get. :thumbsup:


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

were from?


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered them from nikki at envious auto touch


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17932465
> *Hey guys I was thinking of getting some 72 cross lace spokes on my impala and was not sure what you think I should do? 100 spokes with gold nipples and hub with two bar knock off or 72 spokes with gold nipples and hub with two bar knock off?
> 
> 
> ...


  *MAN...GET THOSE RIMS AND PUT EM ON - THAT'S SHIT LOOKS TIGHT*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jul 21 2010, 05:49 PM~18105502
> *I ordered them from nikki at envious auto touch
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Here they are fresh fom envious


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

NICE!!! Now, let's see 'em on the ride!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Aug 16 2010, 03:48 PM~18324254
> *NICE!!! Now, let's see 'em on the ride!!
> *


x2


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Aug 16 2010, 01:48 PM~18324254
> *NICE!!! Now, let's see 'em on the ride!!
> *


When the chrome comes back you will trust me


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 3 2010, 07:10 PM~17954867
> *fuck naw homie... no china xlaces.. they are too fuckd lookin
> 
> now Z's, or D's, those xlaces aer cLEAN
> *


 :0


----------

